# My horse pictures



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my 22 horses

Kapayksa-13 years-Stallion











Samson-7 years-Stallion











BC-6 years-Stallion











Delilah-5 years-Mare











Beauty-5 years-Mare











Aurora-2 years-Filly











Jewel-15 years-Mare











Topaz-6 years-Mare











Blue Sky-11 years-Mare











Momo-13 years-Mare











BBoy-8 years-Gelding











Stormy-7 years-Gelding











Freckles-4 years-Stallion











Princess-8 years-Mare











Sunshine-10 years-Mare


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

The rest of them  

Pixie-12 years-Mare











Magic-7 years-Gelding











Moondancer-4 years-Mare











Lightning-4 years-Stallion











Rosy-13 years-Mare











Angel-7 years-Mare <3











Kim Kim-9 years-Mare


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

My goodness you have a lot of horses! I love the the appies!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

They're all beautiful!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Their feet look very very long, I wouldn't be surprised if a few were in pain.

otherwise, nice horses.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate to be the one to say it but... do you have a thing against using a farrier? You have some serious foot issues going on, many of these horses really need a farrier. They even had a look of pain in their eyes.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Tianimalz said:


> Their feet look very very long, I wouldn't be surprised if a few were in pain.
> 
> otherwise, nice horses.


Yes I know they have all been trimmed since these pictures were taken.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous horses, but they do look like the need some farrier attention, and what is the reasoning for so many studs?


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> I hate to be the one to say it but... do you have a thing against using a farrier? You have some serious foot issues going on, many of these horses really need a farrier. They even had a look of pain in their eyes.


They have been trimmed since these pictures were taken so obviously no I don't have anything against farriers. We were really broke during this time but they got trimmed.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

HorseLovinLady said:


> They're all beautiful!! Welcome to the forum.


Thanks


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

EthanQ said:


> Gorgeous horses, but they do look like the need some farrier attention, and what is the reasoning for so many studs?


Don't have enough extra money to get them gelded.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

BornToRun said:


> My goodness you have a lot of horses! I love the the appies!


Thanks


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If you don't have enough money to geld your boys, why are breeding one of your mares? I'm just curious because taking care of a pregnant mare is very expensive.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Warrie said:


> Don't have enough extra money to get them gelded.


Maybe its time to thin the herd a bit? No offence but when it comes down to not having the money to give them the health attention they deserve such as a farrier and gelding then its time to thin the herd.

You have beautiful horses, I love appys but if you can't afford maintenance and continue breeding you need to step back and re access things.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> I hate to be the one to say it but... do you have a thing against using a farrier? You have some serious foot issues going on, many of these horses really need a farrier. They even had a look of pain in their eyes.


Agreed. Slipper foot can be nasty. It can even lame a horse - I would advise a good trimming for all of them.

Some beautiful horses there though. What do you do with them all? I could never keep that many, I don't think I'd ever have enough time and money!

Edit: It seems you also don't have the money... That doesn't seem like responsible horse owning. You should have enough money to properly care for all of them. It may be beneficial to sell a few of them (also to have extra money as an emergency fund)


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Kayella said:


> If you don't have enough money to geld your boys, why are breeding one of your mares? I'm just curious because taking care of a pregnant mare is very expensive.


I should probably add that they aren't all my horses just Angel and I have little to do with what happens with the others other then I help train them. And we usually don't breed anymore but I wanted one from her.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Warrie said:


> Don't have enough extra money to get them gelded.


I can certainly understand the financial strains that come with having horses - but if you are short of the money necessary to geld the horses you have, perhaps you might want to reconsider your other thread in the breeding section where you are talking about having yet another foal added to the load.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Warrie said:


> I should probably add that they aren't all my horses just Angel and I have little to do with what happens with the others other then I help train them. And we usually don't breed anymore but I wanted one from her.


You started this thread off with some pictures of *MY* 22 horses.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> Agreed. Slipper foot can be nasty. It can even lame a horse - I would advise a good trimming for all of them.
> 
> Some beautiful horses there though. What do you do with them all? I could never keep that many, I don't think I'd ever have enough time and money!


They have been trimmed so no worries and none were in pain....And I train them then sell them but I was really sick for a few years and so they weren't worked with much and there for not sold so I am back on my game and training and stuff again.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Warrie said:


> I should probably add that they aren't all my horses just Angel and I have little to do with what happens with the others other then I help train them. And we usually don't breed anymore but I wanted one from her.


With that said - who's horses are they? This becomes a concern as posting photos of a horse that is not your own raises other issues.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> You started this thread off with some pictures of *MY* 22 horses.


Well I am around them a lot so I count them as mine but as for most of it they are my uncles.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

themacpack said:


> With that said - who's horses are they? This becomes a concern as posting photos of a horse that is not your own raises other issues.


They are my uncles


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

ATTENTION EVERYONE....These pictures are over a year old and they before the farrier came to visit they have all been trimmed.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Isn't everyone being a little too judgmental here? The OP said that the horses have had their hooves trimmed already, so there is no need to keep commenting on that. Maybe I'm not one to talk because I am not very experienced with horses, but I think that we may be nagging a little too much here...yes, those hooves may have been a concern originally but the OP has repeated several times that they have been trimmed. Just saying... :-/


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

horses look in good health and the feet were said to be done. None of these horses look "neglected" to me, especially for having 22 of them!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

MLShunterjumper said:


> Isn't everyone being a little too judgmental here? The OP said that the horses have had their hooves trimmed already, so there is no need to keep commenting on that. Maybe I'm not one to talk because I am not very experienced with horses, but I think that we may be nagging a little too much here...yes, those hooves may have been a concern originally but the OP has repeated several times that they have been trimmed. Just saying... :-/


Exactly ........................ 

.


----------



## Stay at home mommy (Sep 25, 2012)

Kapayksa is gorgeous!


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

MLShunterjumper said:


> Isn't everyone being a little too judgmental here? The OP said that the horses have had their hooves trimmed already, so there is no need to keep commenting on that. Maybe I'm not one to talk because I am not very experienced with horses, but I think that we may be nagging a little too much here...yes, those hooves may have been a concern originally but the OP has repeated several times that they have been trimmed. Just saying... :-/


Thank you! Finally someone listened. -hugs-


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

Stay at home mommy said:


> Kapayksa is gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Your horses are lovely! Loving the palominos!


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Your horses are lovely! Loving the palominos!


Thanks


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## farmersdaughter99 (Jan 4, 2013)

Love all of your horses, they are so beautiful!! Just a quick question, why do you have so many studs?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

farmersdaughter99 said:


> Love all of your horses, they are so beautiful!! Just a quick question, why do you have so many studs?





Warrie said:


> Don't have enough extra money to get them gelded.



Question and answer together.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

They are so beautiful!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

For those saying "the OP has had the farrier out since, what's the big deal?" 

The big deal is that not one, not two, but ALL of the horses needed farrier attention BADLY. As in neglect-case badly, not just a few weeks overdue. 

Not good, OP... really NOT good. Please get them all on a regular schedule - 8 to 10 weeks for each horse. If you can't do that, please sell some to get to a manageable number.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Question and answer together.


Yep - and apparently it's not stopping any time soon since in one thread the mare is already pregnant and in another there is another breeding planned......it's one thing to have financial constraints (it happens to the best of us from time to time) and quite another to further the problem by continuing to add to your numbers when you can't provide needed treatment to those you already have....but I guess that's just me thinking.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Stay at home mommy said:


> Lol don't you just love the forum!! Kapayksa is gorgeous!


Yeah, **** everyone who has raised a voice of concern over the ever-increasing numbers (due to breeding) of horses in a setting where proper care is already out of reach - darn people for voicing concern over obvious neglect of basic care.....what were we thinking.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, concerning the state of the horses hooves....it has been addressed enough! The OP has been sent a clear message about what the photos showed, so drop it and move on. 

This forum is horse pictures. If you don't understand how this forum works, as opposed to...say...horse CRITIQUES, feel free to read the message at the top of the forum page.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Very colorful herd! There are a few I wouldn't mind taking off your hands


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the first one.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Very beautiful horses!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Allison, is it better to ignore such deplorable things, or educate people? I don't see cute ponies - I see neglect. I'd hope that this board hasn't come to be a place where neglect can be put on display and dawned over or become acceptable.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JustDressageIt said:


> Allison, is it better to ignore such deplorable things, or educate people? I don't see cute ponies - I see neglect. I'd hope that this board hasn't come to be a place where neglect can be put on display and dawned over or become acceptable.


But it hasn't been ignored, JDI. Several members have mentioned the state of the horse's hooves several times now, and the OP has explained several times that she has since had the farrier out.

The blurb at the top of the page in the Horse Pictures forum says



> You are of course welcome to voice concerns about the safety of something depicted in a picture, but we ask that you do so in a friendly, constructive manner.


What Allison was pointing out is that additional comments about the horse's hooves are past the point of being constructive.

The OP's horses are obviously important enough to her for her her to want to discuss and share them with others here. Should she not be allowed to do so because she posted pictures indicating that her horse's hooves needed work at some point in the past, even after explaining that the work has since been done?

As far as any plans the OP may have to breed, I didn't see the OP mention any here, so please reserve feedback about it for the appropriate thread. As per the blurb at the top of the page, the Horse Pictures forum isn't the place for it. Here is the blurb posted in full for those who need to see it again:



> The Horse Pictures forum here at the Horse Forum is not for critique or breeding discussions. If the same member who has posted a picture in the Horse Pictures forum has brought up breeding her horse elsewhere, discuss it elsewhere. The Horse Pictures forum is a place where people who love their horses and simply want to share their pictures can. It is a non-judgmental environment. If you are looking to give or receive critique, please visit our Horse Critique forum.
> 
> There will be pictures of horses and riders in the Horse Pictures forum that aren't perfect, but it's no more appropriate to point out faults in threads in the Horse Pictures forum than it is to tell strangers on the street that they are too big or their clothes don't match. You are of course welcome to voice concerns about the safety of something depicted in a picture, but we ask that you do so in a friendly, constructive manner.
> 
> ...


----------

